

1984 - hermanhermitage
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineteen_Eighty-Four

======
plant42
I highly recommend 'We' by Yevgeny Zamyatin.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_(novel)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_\(novel\))

------
hermanhermitage
This is just a placeholder for those who haven't had a chance to read the book
recently - I know lots of us are too busy with code or design to read as much
as we would like.

